# Walk on Fishing Charters



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

*Walk on*

We have some nice weather coming, I'd like to take advantage of it with some bottom fishing. I'll be offering two walk-on trips this week, all bait, tackle, ice, and fishing license included, even fish cleaning. It's going to be a lot of fun.

If you would like to go text "Fishing" to 850-208-4667


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

What did you all catch?


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

bfish said:


> What did you all catch?


We caught a crapload fish.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm fired up about this weekend, we finally have some good weather coming. Conditions will be perfect for catching a lot of fish.

My Saturday has already booked up but I've got seats available for both Friday and Sunday. Let's plan ahead for some good fishing.

To reserve spots text me "fishing" to 850-208-4667


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Capt Glenn Flowers said:


> We caught a crapload fish.


And what were those, out of curiosity? Stuff you could keep or was this a catch and release trip? You putting people on flounder, mingos, and mangroves or was it C&R red snapper and triggerfish?


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

SurfRidr said:


> And what were those, out of curiosity? Stuff you could keep or was this a catch and release trip? You putting people on flounder, mingos, and mangroves or was it C&R red snapper and triggerfish?


Last week we caught a lot of fish on the walk ons. Look for the photos below.


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

The weatherman says this Walk on has moved again to Monday. 
The Sheepshead bite is picking up with each passing day, crabs seem to be their bait of choice. 
The big Drum bite is really hot right now on shrimp. Some trips we are landed over a dozen drums surpassing 20-30 pounds. A nice break after sheepshead fishing. 
There are also lots of other Bay dwellers ready to put a fight, like big snapper and triggerfish, even the occasional bull redfish. You can book a seat from the link below.
https://cathunters.net/walk-on


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

Finally a beautiful weekend for fishing coming up, no boat no problem. I've got walk-on's available for both Saturday and Sunday. We are going to hunt some redfish, sheepshead, drum, and mangrove snapper. If the weather is right, we might even slip outside the pass for some mingos too. You can book a seat from my site below, it's super easy. Let's go fishing!
https://cathunters.net/walk-on


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

One of these days, I am going to do this, if I ever have a day off from work


----------



## Capt Glenn Flowers (Jul 26, 2018)

It's looking like Sunday will be a good day to catch some triggerfish and sheepsheads since Sunday is opening day for triggerfish.
I've got weekend walk on seats available. 
You can either text me "Fishing" at 850-208-4667 or go to my site and reserve your seat.
https://www.cathunters.net/walk-on


----------

